# Yahoo- Ask the doctor: My muscles ache - are heart pills to blame? (Daily Mail)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dr Martin Scurr has been treating patients for more than 30 years and is one of the country's leading GPs. Here he tackles a muscle problem and a skin disease...View the full article


----------

